# Any New Zealand members?



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey all,

Looking for any Kiwi members on haytalk. My wife and I are going to NZ end of January/beginning a Febuary and didn't know if there were any members on here that were on the North Island? We'll be around New Plymouth in Taranaki. Wasn't sure if you guys were anywhere closeby to check out your setups, or knew of anyone closeby to visit?

We'll be checking out some sheep stations and dairies, but also just checking out some more options.

Cheers!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty sure that we have at least two members from NZ Rick.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Mike. You wouldn't happen to know username's, would you?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I tried to do a member search last night for you Rick and could not get the search to pick up on "New Zealand"....sorry man. You might try to send Coondle in Australia a note about your intentions and maybe he will recall the names of his neighboring Kiwi haytalk members....

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I managed to find one doing a search at the top right...128mpr. Send a pm to him.

I'll take photos for you guys and share them once we get back.


----------



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

If you are heading anywhere near Auckland sing out! Run a small bailing operation in Waiuku and would be happy to show you around!


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Right on. Flying into Auckland then taking a puddle jumper to New Plymouth. Sorry, wish I could see your spread though. Cheers


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, you just got another, right by the air port ! HEHE, why would you want to go there?? (newplymouth) !

BUT like all older aucklanders, getting out, heading to Te Aroha ( over the last three years). Just brought a Feraboli sprinter from Edgecombe and did a you tube search on how it runs ? but got nothing! But found this club,!

Also got a 280 new holland baler.that has baled about 300 bales no problem, but want to try the feraboli round baler for the green option?? cause the weather is crap here (sometimes) at xmas.

anyway if no one has bothered to post vidio on this at work watch out for NZ ******* to post his experiance !!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk brazz.....


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

New Zealanders,

Toured your beautiful North Island for three days by car in the mid-90's on wrong side of the road and in wrong side of the car...very friendly people. Family emergency allowed us only one day and night on South Island.

It's amazing to leave Auckland AP at about 7 PM and arrive in California 15 minutes earlier than we left Auckland.


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry guys, My computer is getting like me ! Old and slowing down !! then gets cranky.

Back again today. bright eyed and bushie taoled !!

and learn there are others out there. I found that new zealand will not come up on search it drops back to zealand but I got around that by putting in auckland, see even I can out smart the computer.

Trouble here is we are awake when you are tucked up and more so now cauze you have snow and stuff like that.

Here the grass has growed and just got a bertalini round baler, went to you tube but no one showing one opened up, so I guess I will have to "suck it and see"


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

brazz said:


> Sorry guys, My computer is getting like me ! Old and slowing down !! then gets cranky.
> 
> Back again today. bright eyed and bushie taoled !!
> 
> ...


Welcome to HT Brazz!

No worries about the time difference, we will just catch you on the flip side!

Its always nice to hear from others in different parts of this world. It puts things in good perspective!

Cheers,


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

to catch up! I dont know what I was on, but its a feraboli baler (sprinter), as I was saying its about one and half hours away on my play farm, went down there (TeAroha) cut the top out of trees and water blasted it (my new toy)

today is rest day and learn how to find this link, It says 11 replys but cant find ??

Auyway I will get some net and after getting hydrolics on my ford 4000, three hyd ports at the back to run it, I will let you know what happens next.


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

wish I had a tractor like your DSL, back at it yesterday, connected it up and like all us tried it befor read manuel. Sort of No function on rear lift.

But I read that that ram was double acting and the pick up was single, AH HUH !!! lucky I had extra fittings to conect up properly.as I thought one was a return.

So that got everything working properly and computer said everything good, need some net, and grass. got the PZ tedder out but some one needed the PTO more than me ???? anyway replaced some tines and try again next week when I go armed with PTO. weather very changeable here anyway


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to haytalk Brazz. It's been awhile since I've seen this post...I was in Taranaki for 2 weeks with my wife doing some sheep shearing and met with some farming contractors. We'll probably go again next December or January. You have a beautiful country....not sure about Aucklanders, I hear more bad things about you than good things lol!!! Will probably stop and see Taranaki next year but want to visit South island.


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

HeHe , that is why most us older ones are cashing out and moveing out ! leaving it to the (NEW IMIGRANT) from muliti countrys. They can have it, mostly its government employees anyway, suffeling papers that don't contribute to anything but stress.

yep, like most citys around the world its only because the plane lands there. 50 km's and its a different world.

any where in south island BUT queenstown. pay double for burger !! You have to do alot of KM's to take it all in, Golden bay up top is good then down west coast lots of pubs. the train is probable the best way to cover it quickly.

anyway like I said I am close to auckland airport but my play farm (where I am setting up to retire) is 1 1/2 hours away. but I do winter in the Philippenes for several months


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

I did a search on josh whithead at waiuku which is not far from auckland but got nothing on white pages


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, can any one help with why my feraboli 165 sprinter round baler will not wrap the bale when its required to. And why is there no fault finding parts in thier manuel,. Also on thier web site. or its Italian which I do'nt understand


----------

